# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Standards in SC

## dioptical

Wondering if anybody knows the CE standards for SC? 
Thanks!:p

----------


## Fezz

Welcome to Optiboard! This is a great place. Jump in..the waters fine!

Try this for some info;


*Ms. Angie Combs 
              SOUTH CAROLINA BOARD OF EXAMINERS IN OPTICIANRY*
              P. O. Box 11329
              Columbia, SC 29211-1329
              PHONE(803) 896-4681
            FAX(803) 896-4719


Good luck!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------

